

Why Reinvent the Wheel? Could Ethereum Use Docker, ZeroVM, VirtualBox or JVM? - tenaciousmv
http://forum.ethereum.org/discussion/1203/why-not-use-a-general-purpose-vm

======
tenaciousmv
Re: Latest response on Ethereum blog
([https://forum.ethereum.org/discussion/comment/6169#Comment_6...](https://forum.ethereum.org/discussion/comment/6169#Comment_6169))

I get it, resource management is a big a problem that applies to CPU, RAM and
storage. Capabilities to do such resource management exist, though they may
not be refined to the extent the blockchain needs. We will be reaching out to
ZeroVM, Docker and other sandboxing projects to better assess the ETA of
feature-completeness in this domain.

------
tenaciousmv
I asked the Ethereum guys this question, thought people here might be
interested in the answers. Let's discuss.

